# Fall and Winter Surf Fishing Tampa / St Pete



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Hey guys, was curious about surf fishing the gulf around AMI / Ft Desoto during fall and winter months. I know they snook are most likely outta there, have been seeing them in numbers pushed more and more into backwater areas lately. What else is out there in the surf during the cool months? Would like to change it up some days, leave the boat at home and do something a little different.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm no expert on the area, but I'm always throwing a pomp jig anywhere I go to see what's around over sandy bottom. Everything eats them, most importantly, pompano. In that area, I'd go throw a jig at the N jetty of John's pass or either pier at Desoto. The pomps should still be on the beach, but as the water gets cooler they'll likely push more inshore onto the deeper grass flats. You'll catch pomps, snook, reds, jacks, ladies, sheeps, etc... Good luck!


----------

